# Aires onto our tomtom ?



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

We would appreciate any advice on the easiest way to load all or most of the Aires on to our tomtom go 730 , as we are not that clever on computers!!

Regards , Chris


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Oops sorry,posted this in the wrong forum should be in French Touring, if a moderator could change this please. Thank you

rgds Chris


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Do you know how to upload any POIs to TomTom?

The core french aires are here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php#synchro for download

So download them and stick them in!

(No idea how to explain if you don't know how to as I never use TomTom Home...)


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

hi we are stuck really, don't know how to download these sites on to our tomtom ?

rgds chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Easiest thing to do is first download WINRAR onto your PC if you don't already have it. Google to find it-it's free)

Then as AC says, go onto the camping-car infos website and click on the download link for whichever set of Aires you want (For TT of course)

Plug your TT into your PC- it now becomes another hard drive.

After you've downloaded the Aires, WINRAR should appear and ask where you want them "Extracted" to

If you click on "extract to", your Folders on your PC should appear (just like Explorer or My Computer)

Find the TomTom Folder and then the sub folder with Maps(western Europe) in. Highlight this and then "enter" (ie you are extracting the "zipped" file to your W.E. TT Folder.)

Do this for each of the Aires sets you want.(Dont forget the .bmp files which are the icons)

You should then find, when you start TOmTom that you now have the Aires as POI category.

(NB_ exit from "Home" if TT Home automatically loads when you connect TT


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Telbell and Activecamper, will have a go later at downloading a few of the Aires -- what a great forum for people being so helpful 

rgds, Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Cheers chris- I find that using WINRAR makes things much easier.

Shout back if you have problems

EDIT
Chris- this is the page you want:
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php#synchro

Scroll down and you'll see the .ov2 files. On the right hand side see "Telecharger le zip" click on that . I just extracted the first four "verified" types of Aire. Once you've downloaded WINRAR click on each of the four in turn and you'll see the.bmp files are also downloaded.

Then follow steps I showed above


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

if you connect your device and load tom tom home .then select add voices camera's etc it will offer you point's of interest just scroll through and select what you wish can put all the stellplatz, CL & CS sites etc at the same time , in about half an hour you will have loaded so many sites tom tom will be telling you about them every 5 miles along the road


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I t6hink you'll find Camping-cars info much more up to date and comprehensive, so far as Aires are concerned, than anything TomTom has to offer

Once loaded, if chris want to get Warnings of them he can of course enable TT to provide bells, whistles, gongs and klaxons all day long if he wishes :lol:


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

How to download aires

This is how I downloaded them to my TomTom 710. I would think its rhe same for your 730
First of all create a new folder on your PC and call it TomTom POI's.

Go to www.campingcar-infos.com

- click on 'cliquez pour entrer' and then on the left side column you will see 'synchronisation coordonnees GPS'. Click on it and scroll the resulting page to find 'Fichier Zip' in green print. Click on TomTom 'Fichiers pour TT (.ov2)' and when file download prompts, click 'save' and save it to your readily available folder.

Go to the folder and locate the 'zipped' file = 'Aires-CCinfos-TomTom'. Open this file. Under 'folder tasks' on left side, click on 'extract files'. This produces 'extraction wizard' with file option to save to (TT POI's as above). Click 'next' and then 'finish'. 
Return to your TT POI's folder where you will now find a 'new folder' containing the 'unzipped' files which you require for transfer to TT.

Open this folder, reduce it and move to one side of your screen (A). 
Connect TT to your PC. Now go to 'my computer' - locate TT icon and click on the icon. On the resulting page, open the folder 'Western Europe Map' (or whatever). Reduce the size. You now have two reduced pages on your screen.

Go back to the donor page (A) and click on 'edit' then 'select all'. 
Nearly there - drag the selection onto the map page and the job is done.

After disonnecting TT from the PC, leave it for a few minutes to enable the download to 'sort itself' before switching off.

I hope this is of some help. There may be an easier method but this worked for me 
Regards Grandad


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Tom Tom Aire dowloads using a Mac*

Has anyone used a Mac to download the GPS coordinates onto their TomTom.
I also have a TT730 and have tried to follow the excellent advice given on this thread by Telbell & Grandad, but alas doesn't seem to be working on my Mac (Sys OS X 10.4.11).
Have downloaded WINRAR (Mac version) but not sure how this works in relation to the zipped files I have downloaded from 'camping-car'.

Any tips much appreciated.


----------

